# 

## Ikar

,  ,     ,   Inch A6I,  ?

----------


## rust

lBook 3

----------


## nevodka

kindle 3  ,

----------

,      ...

----------


## nevodka

> ,      ...

     ?

----------

> ?

  8 ,          ,     , , ,   ,      ....

----------


## nevodka

** ,  ,

----------


## rust

> ** ,  ,

   ,                .     
   ...        .

----------


## nevodka

*rust* ,     ,       ,    :)

----------


## rust

...      ...        ...   ...

----------


## Merry Corpse

NOOK Simple Touch,  . 
.        ?

----------

- .       .  ,  .    .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> .

             6- ? ))   

> ,  .

        ?

----------


## Sir_2006

> 6- ? ))

----------


## Merry Corpse

*Sir_2006*,   **,     ,  .     ? ))    ,       ,       12*16 .        )) 
,   ,       ,     ?

----------


## Sir_2006

> ?

   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Leather-Case...item27be875b4d
   

> Sir_2006,   ,     ,  .

    )))    )))

----------


## Merry Corpse

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Leather-Case...item27be875b4d

  ,      , ,   ,     .   

> )))    )))

      ))

----------


## Fokus

PocketBook 602 Pro.  ,   .  - ,     
   Amazon Kindle 5 ...

----------

> 6- ? ))  
>       ?

       -     .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> PocketBook 602 Pro.  ,   .  - ,     
>    Amazon Kindle 5 ...

       ?

----------


## Sir_2006

> ?

   ,     ?

----------


## Fokus

*Merry Corpse*,   (

----------


## Merry Corpse

*Sir_2006*,   ,     ,     . ,    ,      )
..    ))   *Fokus*,  ,     +    .

----------


## Meladon

pdf   ?
 5-6"

----------


## chipmunk

*Meladon*,        - http://www.onyx-boox.ru/boox_antique

----------


## Merry Corpse

! )) http://www.onyx-boox.ru/review/ebook...rty-digimedia/

----------


## Ch!p

> NOOK Simple Touch,  .
> .        ?

   ,      ?
    ,     ,      ,   - )) 
   -.   

> ,      , ,   ,     .

      3   .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,      ?
>     ,     ,      ,   - ))

  ! ))   ,  , -,  ,       ))   

> 3   .

----------


## nickeler

*Ch!p*,       ?      ,  ,      ..           ) 
:         ,      ...  )

----------


## Silver

iPad,       3G,   .

----------


## erazer

> ?

     

> pdf   ?
>  5-6"

      .       5 -  .  4 -   .       ,    .     (10   ,    ) -    .   

> ,      ?
>     ,     ,      ,   - ))

  
   ?  -,      -? .   -   .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 

  ,           

> ?  -,      -? .   -   .

   

>

----------


## erazer

> ,

     :     ? -      . 
     ? ,   .      ?        -    .    ,      -     .

----------


## Lake

> ?  -,      -? .   -   .

       .   . http://wexler.ru/digital/#tft         .  -    .  -    .

----------


## erazer

> .   . http://wexler.ru/digital/#tft         .  -    .  -    .

         -   .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> :     ? -      .

  ,   5   

> ,   .      ?        -    .    ,      -     .

   ,     ,   .    ,    .        10- ,     , .

----------

